# dragon art



## ijy (Feb 12, 2009)

this picture is super special awesome! and so are all dragon pics so put them in here.


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice. I love the shading. Did you draw this yourself?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh dear god... This is going to end up like all of the 'Sprite Armies' that were plaguing the forum a while back. Each and every single one locked.

And I very much doubt that you drew that, ijy. If you did, give us a link to your deviantart page.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Feb 12, 2009)

He did not draw this.
It's a cool picture, but you should cite a source.
Kai's right about the armies, too (Ahhh... bad times).


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Lucas755 said:


> Kai's right about the armies, too (Ahhh... bad times).


Very much so. Let's not dwell on this anymore and let this one end up like the others.

Lock, please.


----------



## wolftamer9 (Feb 12, 2009)

you could have made less obvious i you didn't erase the signature and just pretended that was your name.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes^ >.> It's obvious that you have erased the signature from this :l


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, he didn't intend on claiming it as his own.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 14, 2009)

Uh.  Why is this thread?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 14, 2009)

Because someone wants to revive the armies.

Uh. Why is this thread not locked?


----------



## surskitty (Feb 14, 2009)

Because I forgot to lock it after the board came back up after posting that.


----------

